# Where to duplicate a Bmw key



## pedro34 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, I live in Dubai and I need to duplicate a bmw key.

I was wondering if anyone knows of a place that could assist me (other than the official bmw agencies).

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The key is irrelevant - you need the chip inside the fob and that means a BMW Dealer.

Nobody is going to sell you a key to help you steal someones BMW are they ?


----------



## pedro34 (Jun 12, 2015)

Well, I can't steal my own car







but that's a point actually. Yeah maybe it's better to get it from the agency.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

in abu Dhabi (and I am guessing in Dubai as well) there are a number of key makers that can actually make electronic keys for you. Just google perhaps?
For some brands it is easier and more difficult (impossible) for some.


----------

